# Honda GX290 Starting help.



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2005)

This has been getting to me for a while now. Heres the deal. I got a go cart, fgirst day i got it started it with no problem. Next day I took the engine off and put it in my trunk so the fram could be repainted. about a week later I mounted the motor back on. It wouldnt pull start. The think that spins wouldnt turn. Im not an engine expert so excuse the lack of knowlege. The coil thing with the rope you pull is fine, i had it looked at. I cleaned the spark plug and whatnot. Could it be flooded? Could fuel of flooded it while in my trunk? So confused. If anyone wants a nice go cart with this engine i live in ohio, pick up ponly i will sell cheap. Im tired of messing with it, inless you have a siggestion.

Help appriciated...

thanks!

-Kyle


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

left in the truck, out in the rain..? or covered. it wasn't for long, if the flywheel moves freely, and all. does the pull start engage the flywheel, and pull it over? if it does try a little fuel or starting fluid down the throat of the carb and if it starts, its a fuel problem.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 11, 2005)

It was in my trunk. No rain got to it at all. The flywheel does engage but its like when you pull the string sometimes, it will pull about 5-12 inches and just stop, and it wont turn anymore.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

take out the spark plug and see if it will turnover if it will the cylinder is full of oil or gas be careful you might catch the engine on fire with the spark off the plug wire dont let the wire get too close to the engine when you pull it over


----------

